# Il était de très bonne humeur jusqu'à ce qu'elle parte.



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Il était de très bonne humeur jusqu'à ce qu'elle parte.

direi: Era di buon umore finché lei parta ???


----------



## Necsus

Ma sono corretti i tempi verbali in francese?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Necsus said:


> Ma sono corretti i tempi verbali in francese?


 
Si, i tempi sono corretti ... ho postato questa domanda nel forum per essere 100% sicuro : "Francese Solo"


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Si, i tempi sono corretti ... ho postato questa domanda nel forum per essere 100% sicuro : "Francese Solo"


 Sì, ho visto... In italiano però non funziona allo stesso modo, si dirà:

(Lui) era/è stato di ottimo umore finché/fino a quando lei non è partita.

A tempo storico nella reggente corrisponde tempo storico nella subordinata.


----------



## itka

Ma Necsus, non potresti dire :
_"Fu/è stato di ottimo umore fino a quando lei non parti' "_ ?


----------



## Necsus

itka said:


> Ma Necsus, non potresti dire :
> _"Fu /è stato di ottimo umore fino a quando lei non parti' "_ ?


Sì, certo. Ma nella frase in francese non c'è il _passé simple_...


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ma, suppongo che c'e'.... o costruiamo la frase con il _passé simple ... allora che cosa _diremo in italiano?

Che tipo di congiuntivo potremo utlizzare o dovremmo utilizzare?


P.S. a quando lei non è partita
Come si chiama quel tipo di negativo? Neoplasme?
Potresti, per piacere, dare e postare in questo forum qualche frase con quel tipo di costruzione, e poi cercherò a tradurrle.


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Ma, suppongo che c'e'.... o costruiamo la frase con il _passé simple ... allora che cosa _diremo in italiano?
> 
> Che tipo di congiuntivo potremo utlizzare o dovremmo utilizzare?
> 
> P.S. a quando lei non è partita
> Come si chiama quel tipo di negativo? Neoplasme?
> Potresti, per piacere, dare e postare in questo forum qualche frase con quel tipo di costruzione, e poi cercherò a tradurrle.


Diremmo, con Itka:
_"Fu di ottimo umore fino a quando lei non partì"_.
In italiano non è una costruzione che richiede necessariamente il congiuntivo.

Ben, perbacco... _neoplasme_ proprio no! il _neoplasma/neoplasia_ è un tumore maligno...! ma basta fare un piccolo anagramma e abbiamo _*pleonasme*_ (pleonasmo)...! 

_Non lo riconobbe finché non si voltò;_
_non lasciò l'incarico finché non vi fu costretto;_
_aspetterò qui finché non torni/tornerai/sarai tornato;_
_non mi darò pace finché non lo saprò/avrò saputo._

Dai anche un'occhiata a questo thread in SI.


----------



## itka

Grazie Necsus !
Di fatto, in francese non c'è qui' il "passé simple" ma dato che quando si parla, non esiste più, il passato remoto puo' sempre essere tradotto sia dal "passé simple" sia dal "passé composé".
_Il a été de bonne humeur_ ---> _E' stato di ottimo umore_ o _Fu di ottimo umore._
Ma certo in italiano, non si devono mischiare i due tempi !


----------



## klarap

Attenzione: "Partir" non vuol dire necessariamente partire, ma, più spesso, semplicemente andarsene.
K.


----------

